# "Sticky" bowel movements -- incomplete evacuation



## 23158 (May 11, 2006)

Hi all -- I'm having an issue where most of the time, my bowel movements are quite sticky, and as a result, I can't get the entire bowel movement out. I get about 95% out, but that last 5% causes severe irritation afterwards...and the only way for me to relieve the irritation is to do a mini-enema, which causes the rest to come out, then I am totally fine. I am guessing it is because the bowel movements are too soft/sticky as opposed to some sort of functionality problem with my sphincter or something. Has anyone ever had this problem, and is there anything I can do to make them less sticky, as this is no way to go through life!!


----------

